# Bourbon & Maple Canadian Bacon



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been on a mission lately to come up with a Maple Canadian Bacon that actually tastes like Maple....my last attempt were tasty enough, but not really mapley (if that is a word). So here's what I did...

Wet brined a loin in a traditional brine with Molasses and Bourbon added for 14 days

Then rinsed and vac packed in Maple syrup for 10 days

Then Hot smoked to an IT of 140 over apple...













IMG_0095_zpsbbddd471.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 18, 2014


















IMG_0097_zps5ff2c1b6.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 18, 2014


















IMG_0098_zps65dc732e.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 18, 2014






 I initially thouht the molasses might overpower everything...but it didn't. This is a very tasty CB and will be my go to CB recipe here on. If anyone wants the actual recipe let me know.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks very nice.  Post it up.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like good CB to me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    & yeah feel free to post your recipe - it will definitely get used


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2014)

That looks great. I would love to see your recipe!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2014)

Very Nice!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's see how you did it.

Bear


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks again for the comments. Here's the recipe;

Brine

1 Gal water

1 cup sugar

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup kosher salt

Cure #1

1TBS Garlic Powder

1TBS Onion Powder

1TBS White Pepper

1 cup Dark Molasses

1 cup Bourbon

Mix above together, simmer until dissolved etc etc...cool down.

Submerse loin in brine and weight down.

Place in fridge for 14 days, turning the loin every other

Remove loin and rinse.

Place loin in Ziplock or vacpac bag and add one bottle of Maple syrup

Place in fridge for further 10 days turning every other

Remove from bag. DO NOT RINSE

Smoke at 225F over your preferred wood until IT of 140

Refrigerated over night before slicing.

Have at it!

Dingo Dog


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2014)

How much cure #1?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Thanks again for the comments. Here's the recipe;
> 
> Brine
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> How much cure #1?


It depends on the weight of the loin. For mine I used 7g to achieve 120ppm


----------



## the albannach (Mar 30, 2014)

this sounds amazing.. must try


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 30, 2014)

That looks really great!! The outer part almost looks like country ham. Bet it tastes incredible!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 30, 2014)

Love me some whiskey/bourbon but the wife and kids don't care for it if it's too noticable...  How strong was that flavor?  Looks beautiful.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

This is literally something I can SMELL through the screen with the Bourbon and maple and molasses - oh my!

That really looks so beautifully done; and the pieces on a plate with toast and such look so authentic (so much lovelier than anything a store could ever sell) and I just really enjoyed this and the simplicity and wonderful flavors of it!

Fantastic job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2014)

Dingo, morning........    I have never seen a loin that the fat and outer layers of meat were left intact.....   That would be one AWESOME loin and I would buy them if my local stores carried then.....    I'll bet the CB is good, very good.....
Good choice making the cure amount to 120....  If you are curing the meat to be fried like bacon..... treat it like bacon when curing....   ..Thumbs Up ..Thumbs Up..Thumbs Up


Dave


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 1, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> . I have never seen a loin that the fat and outer layers of meat were left intact..... That would be one AWESOME loin and I would buy them if my local stores carried then.....


Hello Dave,........Dingo has used the rib portion of the loin. Each pork loin has three sections, rib end, center cut and tenderloin end (also called sirloin end). Most CB that you buy from the store is from center cut so no fat running through the meat.  Your local butcher WILL for sure and even most supermarkets may have rib end cuts.....

Here are a couple of pics













porkloin_zpse903e12a.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 1, 2014


















porkchops_zpsfcdf420c.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 1, 2014






The picture of the chops above go tenderloin, center cut, rib end. This structure of the loins is the same for cows and so on. For the beef loin you have the same three sections, rib (rib steak, prime rib) wing steak or strip loin (center cut) and T-bone steak (tenderloin end)

Hope this helps you out!!!

CWS


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you acheive the maple flavor you wanted by sealing the loin up in maple syrup? I have not tried that yet but my best maple flavor results have come from pure maple sugar.

Looks awesome!


----------



## bobrap (Jun 30, 2014)

Need some help with this please.  I'm always confused about the amount of cure to use.  Is there some easy table or formula to use.  I'm clueless when you guys start talking about parts per million.  My mind only goes to ten 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I'm going to make this and the loin I have is is just over 6lbs.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## fished (Jul 1, 2014)

Your CB looks good.  I haven't any yet myself.  From looking at the recipe, if your not getting enoug maple flavor, I would leave out some of the other sugars and substitude them with maple.  Just a thought.  Looks good though.


----------



## dingo007 (Jul 1, 2014)

thoseguys26 said:


> Did you acheive the maple flavor you wanted by sealing the loin up in maple syrup? I have not tried that yet but my best maple flavor results have come from pure maple sugar.
> 
> Looks awesome!


Yes..the maple flavor was good thanks. I've yet to try maple sugar (it's hard to get here in nowhere), however i believe it IS the way to go.


bobrap said:


> Need some help with this please.  I'm always confused about the amount of cure to use.  Is there some easy table or formula to use.  I'm clueless when you guys start talking about parts per million.  My mind only goes to ten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobrap....i'll PM you with details.


Fished said:


> Your CB looks good.  I haven't any yet myself.  From looking at the recipe, if your not getting enoug maple flavor, I would leave out some of the other sugars and substitude them with maple.  Just a thought.  Looks good though.


Thanks Fished..yep..i believe maple sugar is the way to go...i use what is readily availble locally...maple sugar isn't. An extremely experienced old school guy got me onto the idea of a final maple soak then smoke concept...it works good.


----------

